# Push mower?



## normaldave (May 22, 2021)

My neighbor's new channel metal "wall" and our newly planted 27 bushes ~ 7-10 feet apart, designed to reduce the visual impact have left me with a lot more weed trimming work. We use a Husqvarna welded deck lawn tractor for most of the yard, which we really like but it can no longer reach this area.

I am contemplating a push mower to cut the work time in that area.  I have some other spots and a piece of remote property that I could use it occasionally and more easily transport it. Rocks, roots, mostly flat, but a slight incline on our 2 acres at home.  Woodland, and trail cutting on the other property.

Anybody have any experience with Sarlo high wheel mowers?  I like rugged, and simple.  I remember as a kid, my dad had a big belt drive mower with large rear wheels for our country home.  Can't recall the details as I was too young, but I remember he really liked it. (wasn't a Sarlo)
Sarlo 622 High Wheel Mower





I also looked at Bradley, Even-Cut, similar style, but also noted that they were Chinese built, assembled here.  Wonder about the Sarlo.  I don't want a wheel drive system.  I suppose I'm old school on that.  Would prefer a Honda or Kawasaki engine, but supposedly this Briggs is the commercial duty model.

Maybe I should just suck it up and keep running the trimmer, but I just don't seem to have the "gas in my personal tank" to the point that I dread the work I used to love.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2021)

On about the tenth year with the cheapo $199 pusher from Lowe's. Always starts, always runs, cuts the grass.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (May 23, 2021)

That Sarlo looks simple for sure but definitely not rugged. 

I’m not really sure what to suggest though for your remote property. I would think any residential grade mower would be too weak for that kind of work. 
As suggested above, a Lowe’s special will work for your yard just fine.


----------



## paulito (May 24, 2021)

Get you a DR field and Brush Mower. Basically a walking bushhog. Ours is self propelled but i think they have some smaller push models. No height adjustment on them though. Just whacking stuff down height. We've been happy with ours. Can cut up top two inches and does fine on rough cut grass areas.


----------



## hopper (May 24, 2021)

For what you want to do I think the cheap Craftsman Lowes would be great. I have very little grass around here and it has worked well 3 yrs now. Just cleaned the carb a week ago(simple and inexpensive)


----------



## RedHills (May 24, 2021)

That vid reminds me of the old Kee mowers...a status symbol as well as a heck of a pusher...lol


----------



## normaldave (May 24, 2021)

It reminded me of the Kee and Bradley too.  I must admit I liked the belt drive, and simplicity.  They were designed to tackle the Florida turf and cut well in wet grass.

Thanks for the replies, at the end of the day, I guess I'll just get tougher and in better shape with the weed eater.  It's really not enough extra time in hours to make a separate push mower worthwhile.


----------



## killerv (May 25, 2021)

roundup, wont have to mow anything


----------



## AugustaDawg (May 25, 2021)

normaldave said:


> It reminded me of the Kee and Bradley too.  I must admit I liked the belt drive, and simplicity.  They were designed to tackle the Florida turf and cut well in wet grass.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, at the end of the day, I guess I'll just get tougher and in better shape with the weed eater.  It's really not enough extra time in hours to make a separate push mower worthwhile.


https://www.ourprosolutions.com/product/TRIN-PAC-Select-Turf-Growth-Regulator--Primo-MAX-


----------

